# Hello 👋



## JamesC (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi everyone

I'm James, I'm 32 from England I've signed up after the site was recommended by a friend.

I don't know exactly what is wrong with me, but I know there is not much right. Though I've had mental health issues as long as I can remember I have never been brave enough to talk about it to anybody other than people online. I've had depression, anxiety, social problems, suicidal thoughts and self harmed.

This past year has been particularly tough (like it has for almost everybody) and it feels like any life or plans I did have has been on hold.


----------



## purplecoats (Jan 5, 2021)

welcome to the forum james!! i only just joined too. it's been nice and non judgemental so far  i'd also recommend sidebyside, it's hosted by mind and a good place to vent frustrations if you need to. 
i'm from england too-and we have gaming and drawing in common! i know @mist likes games too 
this year has been tough for us all but even from just a few days here i know everyone would be more than happy to talk to you about it if you ever need! 😁


----------



## Catsmother (Jan 5, 2021)

to the forum @JamesC
Nice to meet you


----------



## JamesC (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks both. I am a infrequent user of Side-by-side and Elefriends before that.  

Yeah I know it's been a tough year for everyone, I am so frustrated by it all because I actually had a positive start to the year last year. Not really frustrated by the situation because it's beyond my control but frustrated that I left it so long to try some things that I could have done years ago.


----------



## Gibby (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Emerald (Jan 6, 2021)

It's never too late to try new things, @JamesC every day is a new day and we can start fresh. You've already taken a step in the right direction by joining a lovely Mental Health Talk forum. 

Lock down is hard to endure, but take one day at a time for now and with gentle steps forward - you will get there in the end. Enjoy your stay and nice to meet you


----------



## Butterfly88 (Jan 6, 2021)

Welcome James!


----------



## JamesC (Jan 6, 2021)

Thank you Emerald and Butterfly.

To be honest, the lockdown is relatively easy for me to cope with. I have basically lived a life in lockdown since leaving college at 18. The hard thing for me is I actually tried to make a break from it, stopped hiding in my house and set out to try and start a life but as I was doing that the world started to shut down. 

I started last year with a list of goals, some were small things like random life skills such as learn to make an omelette myself and start going to shops and things where I'd actually meet people. Others were what I called major goals like getting a job, learning to drive and moving out of my parents house. Things were going good at the start of the year but then we had the lockdown and some of my major goals were forced to be put on hold and while at first I took the opportunity to focus on the smaller ones. The more and more setbacks and delays I have been through the harder it becomes to convince myself to even bother with anything.  I know I shouldn't but I am pretty weak mentally, it takes me a great amount of effort and time to build up the will to try anything but the slightest thing can bring me crashing down.


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Jan 7, 2021)

the strength that that post shows is amazing, you had the strength to actually write that, you should be proud of yourself. 

bumps in the road (not actual bumps) are made to challenge us and you are doing a lot better than you think you are and I have made an amazing friend from your horrid year.


----------



## JamesC (Jan 7, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Emerald (Jan 7, 2021)

James what you have to remember is nothing lasts forever.  Your goals  are still achievable, but will just take a little longer. One day at a time is the way to go.  I wish you life's best


----------



## JamesC (Jan 7, 2021)

It just seems like it lasts forever.


----------



## ZandraJoi (Jan 7, 2021)

@JamesC Nice to have you here! Feel free to jump in on discussions & make yourself at home


----------



## toetapping (Jan 7, 2021)

James. I am sure you will enjoy it here as everyone is so friendly.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2021)

James to the board.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi @JamesC welcome to the forum


----------



## pat (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## marti (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## JamesC (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks everyone


----------



## kikipetie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------

